# Excelente canal de Youtube sobre válvulas y transformadores en Castellano



## Lpla64 (Ene 19, 2021)

Saludos

Hace un par de días,buscando un vídep sobre transformadores que había visto,me topé con este canal en castellano sobre audio y electrónica a válvulas.También desarrolla paso a paso la construcción de choques,trafos de alimentación y de salida muy detalladamente,con fórmulas,cálculos,etc...

Tiene intención de publicar un libro sobre el tema,que ya está escribiendo,y que creo,será de lo poco que hay en castellano actualmente.

Me he hecho patrocinador através de su programa en Patreon.A ver si podemos ayudarle,dándo visibilidad a su canal y difundiéndolo en los foros o lugares que creamos sea interesante.

Se llama "En clave de retro":



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRvI92Am2P_3yFQunxiVQMQ


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 20, 2021)

Si, de hecho "En clave de retro" publica acá también, es miembro de este foro desde hace bastante tiempo : La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación.






						Explicando la disposición Push-Pull
					

Esta publicación tiene por objeto poner en conocimiento a aquellos que quieran aprender de forma somera, como funciona la disposición push-pull, esta explicación esta orientada hacia todos los amplificadores, pero hace hincapié en los para guitarra.- Esta explicación pertenece al sitio web, The...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Lpla64 (Ene 20, 2021)

Saludos

Si,lo vi después.Al hacer una búsqueda no me apareció su nombre.

Gracias.


----------

